# Navionics App - Private #'s or not?



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Using the Navionics app, you can see random #s, wrecks, rock piles, even what looks like saved fishing spots, etc. I was wondering if all of your spots or numbers that you save on the app are accessible by other users? Does this go to a data base of some sort? We all have our numbers or spots that we don't want anyone to know. If these numbers are accessible, then the last thing I want to be doing is saving these spots. I don't run a GPS, I know where 99% of my spots are by heart. I do however like to save notes, like the best tide to fish this certain spot or I may have a rock pile a mile or two offshore, etc.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unless you have someone looking over your shoulder.... info you add to your machine stays there. Spot stealing in general, though, has definitely gone high tech -to the point that in some places you're wise to discontinue and actually leave a place you're fishing the moment you see any other vessel on the horizon.... but that's another story.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the reply!

I realize that an independent unit such as a Garmin 72xs, does not have a shared data base. However, I am speaking specifically about the Navionics application for iPhone, iPad, Tablets, etc.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Look in the settings there is a way that you can prevent the spots from being shared.....if you dont change it the info goes out to everyone


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Man that sucks, wonder how many of my spots have been shared by strangers, I had no idea it even did this, that's lame.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

on the navionics your spots saved as "markers" (the green fish icons) are saved to your device and account in the cloud if you register for that. The "public" fishing spots i think you are talking about show up as a red dot or a red/white fish icon are "map edits". These become part of the navionics chart and will be distributed to all. these are similar to the wrecks, snags, rocks, etc that people add as "map edits" to inform others of hazards, points of interest, etc.

The only way i could see your special offshore rock pile that nobody knows ending up on a chart is if you are connected to your sonar unit and using the live sonar charts. as you lay a track of live sonar data this is uploaded to navionics and incorporated into the sonar charts to make them more accurate. So theoretically if there is a 10' tall rock pile and you are driving back and forth over it, your live chart shows it as a little island 10' taller than the rest of the flat bottom which wasnt on the chart before. Now this is sent to navionics and shows up on the public sonarchart.

If that didnt make sense look up the sonarcharts live on youtube and it will make more sense. I have hundreds of markers placed on my charts and they dont show up anywhere else except my other devices connected to my account.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

"Now this is sent to navionics and shows up on the public sonarchart."

Guessing this is why Navionics sent out free beta testing chips for Garmins. Didn't fit in the GPS & work, but that might be a good thing !


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

JCGator, 
Thanks for the info. Seems as if you may know a thing or two about this app, haha. To not be confused, if I am just using Navionics on my cell phone, this information is not shared? I do not have to turn off any type of settings of any sort to prevent them from being shared? I am not synced up with any type of other nav units, and will probably never have one. I like being able to run to my spots from memory. It is however nice to have a back up track on the iPhone on a negative tide or a rock pile offshore. Thanks for your input.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

if you click the map and click the question mark it opens the menu you would use to save a gps location. If you click "marker" and drop a pin with some notes this is PRIVATE to your account. If you click the green bar that says Edit Map, you are editing the navionics chart and will update to all. This is how they have all the boat ramps, restaurants, marinas, hotels, etc. because users send them the latest map corrections. If you arent hooked up to a sonar machine with live sonar charts running or adding "map edits" you are not sending any info to the public. Sorry if i got anyone confused with my tangent on the live sonarcharts. for an explanation on the live sonar charts check out these videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-3HAG0R230

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFyYNBBCIFc


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

JC, thank you for the clarification. I appreciate that.


----------

